# Next viewing trip



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

So this Friday I am back off to Espana for trip number 6 in my continuing saga of house search.

Looking forward to it, 7 viewings lined up and now I have my 9% conversational Spanish award it's all gonna be a lot easier -with locals thinking I am a Spaniard I might even get a better deal, or un perro gordo as we fluent speakers call it


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

I hope your new improved Spanish grade will find you all you deserve, and maybe a four=legged friend , haha


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Good luck on your next viewing trip , we looked at lot and lots of houses before we found our home , its worth the effort !


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

My Duolingo says I am 19% fluent, my Spanish teacher laughed at that, not sure that was a good laugh. :/


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

I've heard a mystery buyer, known as Señor Conejo Gato, has bought this bargain off the coast of Menorca Buy your own Mediterranean island paradise for just â‚¬5m - The Local


----------



## KateWiiliams (Aug 9, 2016)

Rabbitcat said:


> So this Friday I am back off to Espana for trip number 6 in my continuing saga of house search.
> 
> Looking forward to it, 7 viewings lined up and now I have my 9% conversational Spanish award it's all gonna be a lot easier -with locals thinking I am a Spaniard I might even get a better deal, or un perro gordo as we fluent speakers call it




Don't know where you are looking but I've just used Inland Andalucia and they were fantastic. Helena came out to the B and B and spent 90 mins ascertaining what we required made appts for that day and the 2nd was perfect. Every house she took us too ticked all the boxes. Took us 1 trip out with her and it was done. The other agency kept taking us to properties we didn't even want to see and didn't really spend the time to find out what exactly we were after. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Kate

We have made our own list and in no uncertain terms to,d agents specific houses we would be viewing and those houses only. 

We have emphasised to them we have a strict timetable and won't/ cannot view others. 

Bit of an intensive visit but has to be done. 

I often find ruling out certain towns/ villages just as helpful as finding good ones so we have a lot of searching , discovering - and driving!- ahead of us


----------



## mono (Jan 22, 2016)

Good for you Kate. Where did you settle on?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My advice, Mr Rabbit and a Cat, and you know you can trust my advice 101%, is for you to live in Frigiliana (or Friggers as you will come to call it) and for your wife, who hates Friggers, to live anywhere else she likes. You know it makes sense.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Tee Hee

Would luuuuv to but wifey wants Valencia area and I have to do what I am told. 

Oh no, there's she now at the door- no darling I wasn't discussing Frigiliana, it was Thrax not me! No wifey not the rolling pin again, aaaaargh...............


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Where are you looking in the Valencia area ?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Going on Friday for 10 days


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

Maureen, I think we will have to bolt the doors and turn the music up, here in Valencia area, if we spot a mad irishman and a long suffering wifey, haha


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Is it true when a forum member flies over to Spain on a viewing trip all the resident members meet them at the airport with flowers, prezzys, large welcome banner, industrial size bucket of churros and promise of slap up din dins????


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Is it true when a forum member flies over to Spain on a viewing trip all the resident members meet them at the airport with flowers, prezzys, large welcome banner, industrial size bucket of churros and promise of slap up din dins????


Not sure, I heard that the locals queue up to throw left over pigs ears and tripe from Spanish bars. Mouldy churros have also been spotted... Not sure if there's any truth in it though.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Nah that's just for forum knowalls- best be careful when you're next at the airport!!!


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Enjoy your trip Rabbitcat, hope you find somewhere that your wife says you like :fingerscrossed:
we are sailing over next Wednesday, having 2nights in Madrid before driving down to Ontinyent to stay at Snikpoh's for 2 weeks. We are hoping to look at a few properties and have a drive around the area to see if we like it.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

SandraP said:


> Enjoy your trip Rabbitcat, hope you find somewhere that your wife says you like :fingerscrossed:
> we are sailing over next Wednesday, having 2nights in Madrid before driving down to Ontinyent to stay at Snikpoh's for 2 weeks. We are hoping to look at a few properties and have a drive around the area to see if we like it.


We rented in Ontinyent for three months before buying our mountain retreat near Alcoy. I would recommend that you explore the Alcoy, Cocentaina and Muro areas. In my opinion the scenery is far more spectacular and there are far better facilities close at hand (hospital, shops, superstores, etc) and yet you can find total tranquility in the surrounding mountain villages just minutes away. We never really felt at home in Ontinyent but love where we are now.


----------

